# cnc machine



## mohamed syam (2 سبتمبر 2011)

very important quation for my job what is the most useing turning ,milling and drilling cnc machine in egypt ? i want to buy one for my factory and i want to know what is the most kinde use in egypt to buy one and where it made from? and if this company have maintenance service in egypt or not?



plz help me


----------



## Nexus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز

حسب مجال عملك او الاعمال المطلوبه هل هي تحتاج إلى ماكينة ميلنج او روتر او بلازما
* هذا الشيء يتحدد حسب ما يتطلب العمل في الشركة

تستطيع البحث في الانترنت عن شركة المكائن حسب الجودة والسمعة وفي الغالي وفي الرخيص والصناعات كثيره من امريكي الى اوربي الى اسيوي

اذا كانت هناك شركة في مصر فأنا لا اعلم يفيدونك الاخوة من مصر


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ العزيز تحية من عند الله مباركة طيب 

نرجوا من سعادتك طرح الاسئلة باللغة العربية واعتقد أن سعادتك مصري وتتحدث اللغة العربية وأيضا تكلم عرب وليسو امريكان

وبالنسبة لسؤالك اذهب الى شارع الجمهورية هناك مجموعه شركات بجوار السقاري ستجد فيهم ماكينات مخارط وفرايز سي ان سي وماكينات أخرى تستطيع ان تشتري ما تحتاج إليه وتستطيع ان تسأل عن شركات أخرى


----------

